
I reduced my phone dependence using data analysis and gamification - neeravmakwana
https://medium.com/@neeravmakwana/how-i-reduced-my-phone-dependence-using-my-professors-advice-data-analysis-and-gamification-752dca43b541
======
odin007
this is also a very good article:

[https://medium.com/better-humans/how-to-set-up-your-
iphone-f...](https://medium.com/better-humans/how-to-set-up-your-iphone-for-
productivity-focus-and-your-own-longevity-bb27a68cc3d8#7a27)

